# Cannon this week?



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2014)

Any one for a day this week?


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm out.  Boooooo


----------



## Abubob (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll be at Jay.

I'm keeping an eye on a developing storm hitting early next week. If its good I'll be there Wednesday for NH residents. I know that doesn't help you though, Puck it. Sorry.

I am eyeing the possibility of a Sunday afternoon in March.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I'll be at Jay.
> 
> I'm keeping an eye on a developing storm hitting early next week. If its good I'll be there Wednesday for NH residents. I know that doesn't help you though, Puck it. Sorry.
> 
> I am eyeing the possibility of a Sunday afternoon in March.




Season pass for me doesn't matter what day it is.


----------



## Farleyman (Feb 25, 2014)

Skied cannon on Saturday, great conditions, perfect amount of hard packed/ice


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Feb 25, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Season pass for me doesn't matter what day it is.



Okay then. You may feel a cold coming on.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I'm out. Boooooo


I may make the weekend too. It depends on the amount of work I get done on the shower.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I may make the weekend too. It depends on the amount of work I get done on the shower.



Your family can wait until spring to take shower!  Get your ass up there.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 25, 2014)

I will be there on Saturday morning if your up for it…. or any day next week towards the end of week though.

I already made plans with my Daughter for tomorrow at BrettonWoods, I would have been tempted to take her to Cannon but she is taking a friend who I have no idea of her abilities….so Im playing it safe !


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 25, 2014)

^Cool, maybe we'll see you Sat.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 25, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> ^Cool, maybe we'll see you Sat.



That would be great….really enjoyed the morning we met up at the tram !


----------



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2014)

I could do Saturday.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 28, 2014)

Just had a Change in plans……Looks like I get to work tomorrow and will ski Sunday.

Couldn't pass up OT right now !

If you folks are up there on Sunday let me know !

Sorry to bail…...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think you'll be missing much.  We will likely be getting a very late start Sat.  Probably the same Sunday.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 1, 2014)

I am out for the weekend with my knee hurting.  It feels better but still swollen.  May go up next week sometime.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 1, 2014)

Puck it said:


> I am out for the weekend with my knee hurting.  It feels better but still swollen.  May go up next week sometime.



Bummer on the knee, hope your back to normal for next weekend !
Maybe we will have some new snow by then !


----------

